# Wellbutrin SR for anxiety? Anyone here on it?



## TT15 (May 30, 2013)

Doc just prescribed me Wellbutrin SR for my anxiety. I have/had panic attacks and GAD. I have been prescribed xanax and then klonopin and switched back to xanax. Now he started me on Wellbutrin and said I can still have the xanax as needed.

From what I have read most people say wellbutrin makes their anxiety/panic worse and makes their heart/mind race.


Klonopin worked ok but made me in a bad mood and I didn't notice it working longer than xanax even though it is supposed to. For panic and sudden anxiety xanax is great.

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I trialed it for 2 weeks (300mg), but it didn't have any kind of effect on anxiety. It might work for you, though.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Does he suspect you have ADHD? If that's the case it might help anxiety I guess.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

I have ADD innatentive type, with depression and anxiety and wellbutrin did nothing. Then we combined wellbutrin with effexor and that did nothing either.

But it might work for you. Our brains are all different. You might have to give it some more time. I know it's frustrating with these meds.


----------



## TT15 (May 30, 2013)

jim_morrison said:


> Does he suspect you have ADHD? If that's the case it might help anxiety I guess.


He hasn't said he suspects that. Went and saw another doctor a couple years ago when my doctor was out though and he said he thought I was depressed and added that to my file.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay so psychiatrists have a sort of gold standard when they diagnose ADHD or Inattentive or Mixed types.

You have to have 6/9 I believe of things to be present for them to diagnose you as having it.

I'm going to assume you are an adult and here is a good list to go buy straight from the ASRS (ADULT SELF REPORT SCALE)

http://psychiatrist.com/adhd/asrs.htm

Go to that website, complete the short survey truthfully and print it out.
Also do you have any report cards from school with teacher's writing on them saying such as "not paying attention" looks out the window". When you talk to people do you look out the window at something instead of totally listening to the things the doc is saying, for example? Are you constantly knocking your knees up and down? These are key thing the doc is looking for in making a diagnosis of ADHD.

You would have to see how the medication plays out. Perhaps it will help you, perhaps not. Time will tell.


----------



## TT15 (May 30, 2013)

Yes I am an adult and I took that test and it said I don't have any signs of ADHD. I guess I could see myself maybe having some symptoms as sometimes I do space out when people are talking. Not directly talking to me but listening to people speak and stuff.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, with ADHD this is a constant thing and it happens socially, economically, and personal aspects regarding your life. Those are the big three environments that they either ask about or observe when they speak with you. I had to do it once when I was working with a psychiatrist because he was administering another test and he wanted me to evaluate the patients condition using these scales just through observation.


----------



## Alifeofrhythm (May 30, 2013)

Hello, I was just prescribed Wellbutrin XL, along with Lorazepam (Ativan). I read about the Wellbutrin and found the same response, that it actually makes anxiety worse but usually only during the first 4 weeks until your system accepts it. Hence he prescribed the Ativan to go with it (Short term, as Ativan is not recommended for any longer that 4-8 weeks).

I haven't started the Wellbutrin yet, as I only picked it up today, but the Doc says once it's fully effective it will begin to stabilize anxiety to a degree. I'm taking it for Smoking cessation as well as a potential full timer, pending the results. 

Best of luck to you! It would be nice to hear some feedback from your experience with the Wellbutrin!


----------



## Dawnrenae (May 24, 2013)

I was just prescribed Wellbutrin SR on top of the Lexapro I take. I've been taking it for 6 days now and my anxiety isn't any worse and it's not any better either. It seems to have made me more alert and tends to keep me up at night. I am taking it for both the antidepressant and smoking cessation benefit. I have been smoking for 24 years and ive had one cigarette in 5 days. It has helped me a lot with the cravings and the cigarettes actually taste nasty to me now. Hope it helps!


----------



## robtncqe (May 31, 2013)

Then we combined wellbutrin with effexor and that did nothing either.


----------



## okai (May 31, 2013)

*New to site - first post actually*

Hi, I too was just prescribed Bupropion HCL XL (generic Wellbutrin) today from my P.A.C. to treat my anxiety instead of using Ativan as I have in the past. I told him that I have a very stressful week coming up next week (court appearances) and that is what he gave me. It seems that from what I am reading about the drug it takes some time to realize any effects from it. My question is, "Do you think this will even help me with my anxiety in the short term?" The P.A.C. won't prescribe me any Ativan because he thinks that I will abuse it...even 1-2 pills !!!


----------



## TT15 (May 30, 2013)

Any other people been on wellbutrin long term and seen improvements in anxiety levels?


----------



## Jenjen99 (Sep 4, 2013)

TT15 said:


> Any other people been on wellbutrin long term and seen improvements in anxiety levels?


I've been on wellbuterin for about 6 months. I have never taken any form of anti depressant in the past. I first went to the doctor after realizing that I have been depressed most of my life....I am 57...and a lot of my family have had issues with depression as well as social anxiety to the point that it controls everything that they do (or don't do), including my father and my son. The doctor started me on 150 for about 2 weeks and then upped it to 300. After about 6 days on the 150 I noticed that the social anxiety that I have suffer from all of my life had subsided. I previously was okay with people that I already knew but when meeting new people I was always quite agitated and nervous. I was afraid to speak, often blushed and could never look someone in the eye when asked basic questions. I have 7 years of post secondary education and I run my own business. I can function on a professional level but as soon as any personal questions are asked (personal questions as simple as where do you live) my brain would have an answer but I couldn't form the words because I would be so anxious. The wellbuterin, for me, is a life saver. 
What I would like to know is if anyone has had a similar experience with wellbuterin and if so have they tried to wean themselves off? And if so, how did it affect you? I don't know if I need to stay on wellbuterin for ever or can I wean myself off and hope that the social anxiety is gone.

Thanks,

Jennifer


----------

